
Show HN: Trop – command line utility for transmission-remote - bkazemi
http://github.com/bkazemi/trop
======
fiatjaf
What is transmission-remote?

~~~
zurn
It's the bundled command-line tool for talking to Transmission's API.
Transmission is a BitTorrent client.

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, I knew about Transmission, but would never think of it when reading
something about "transmission-remote".

